# E36 m3 evolution won’t start after fueling



## E36evo (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, having problems starting car after stopping and restarting or after stopping to refuel. Engine turns over, but will not fire, starts after repeated attempts. Any one had similar experience?
Starts ok from cold, noticed some darker carbon deposits in exhaust tail pipe, ran diagnostic that showed oxygen sensor fault code which I cleared, may be nothing, once running, performs fine on open road, any ideas ?
1998 evo M3 99000 miles


----------

